

Show HN: Song Looper, custom playlists for YouTube videos - Reltair
http://songlooper.com/

======
Reltair
Saving a playlist generates a custom url for you to access it at. If you added
a password to it, you can modify the playlist saved at that particular url.
Sharing the url and password with friends allows everyone to collaborate on a
playlist.

The front-end is just Bootstrap and jQuery. It calls an API server that is
built with Node.js, Express, and MongoDB.

